# The Shorter Catechism (1690)



## JM (Nov 29, 2008)

The Shorter Catechism

More interesting history.



> This catechism of thirty-five questions and answers appeared among the Prussian Mennonites as early as 1690. It was probably the first Mennonite catechism in the German language, and as Robert Friedmann adds, (Robert Friedmann: Mennonite Piety Through the Centuries, Goshen, Indiana: The Mennonite Historical Society, Goshen College, 1949, p. 129) it was "at the same time the most successful one, as the countless reprints up to the most recent times indicate. This is also true for American Mennonitism, since all editions of the Christliches Genzütsgesprach [Roosen's catechism] in this country since 1769 have this handy and useful Fragenbüchlein as an appendix." The original Confession of Faith to which this catechism was added as early as 1690 was reprinted in Prussia in 1751, 1756, 1781, and 1854; in Russia in 1853, 1873, and 1912. It was reprinted at Elkhart, Indiana, in 1878 at the instance of the Mennonite Congregation of Turner County, Dakota. The catechism, as was noted above, appeared in all editions of the Conversation on Saving Faith [Christliches Gemütsgespräch von dem Geistlichen und Seliginachenden Glauben . . .] of which at least eleven German and six English editions appeared in America between 1769 and 1941. This is evidence of its great popularity among Mennonites.
> 
> The original German title was Kurze Unterweisung aus der Schrift . . . ,wording which is still retained in the latest English edition of Roosen's Gemütsgespräch, "Brief Instruction for Youth From the Scriptures." However when J. S. Coffman and J. F. Funk issued their Confession of Faith and Ministers' Manual in 1890 they labeled the thirty-five questions and answers, "The Shorter Catechism." As such it has been widely known in the modern American Mennonite Church. In some districts, the Franconia Conference, for example, these questions and answers have been used traditionally to instruct converts preparatory to baptism. It is an excellent though brief summary of Christian faith and life. It is anonymous, though certain writers such as Berend Karl Roosen seem to have thought that Gerrit Roosen had written it.



*6. What is true faith?*
It is a certain knowledge, whereby we hold everything as true that is revealed to us in Holy Scripture, and whereby we cherish a full confidence that our sins are forgiven, righteousness, and eternal life are granted unto us by God, through cur Lord Jesus Christ. Eph. 2:5.


----------

